# Green & White Auratus



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have been told by an experienced frogger from Europe that green and white Auratus is actually variable green and bronze offspring. After seeing Robb M.s ad for Camo Auratus they reminded me of green and white and seeing Mcitil's ad for a green and bronze/camo Auratus it again reminded me of green and white. I was wondering if anyone breeding green and bronze or camo has seen any green and white type animals in their groups. I assume like the bronze coloring the white color does not show up until they are somewhat grown out, so it is doubtful anyone would see this in young frogs. Green and white is a morph several inquired about when I was importing during the 90's and at that time the guy I was working with told me he could get green and white but few were available, he made me think it was a true morph. Now I think perhaps they are green and bronze or the camo morph. I would love to here others thoughts on the topic.
Mark


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I raised the first 30 or so young from my Camo Kaluah pair to adults to see if the young would indeed carry the outstanding coloration of the adults. They did, however none have been as light colored as the adult female pictured. The cream color is more like the adult male, so I don't think that the camo's would produce anything lighter than that adult female that could be considered green and white. Over the years I have heard stories from pretty reliable sources of a paper white and green auratus in Panama.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*green and white Auratus*

The photos of the green and white morph from the orginal German article about Panamanian Auratus morphs was an outstanding white speciman, however I do remember the white was outlined in bronze or gold before the green coloration, which lent credibility to the bronze origin. 
I doubt we wll ever know for sure but it is nice to know that an Auratus morph can be considered one of the "Grail" species.
Mark


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Mark, have you seen these photographs on Sean Stewart's site?



















"This exceptional auratus morph is found on the East Atlantic Coast of Panama, indigenous to fog shrouded mountains at elevations as high as 5,000 feet! The group I have was originally acquired from Germany in 1997. Now as mature adults you can appreciate their beauty and boldness. Many of these specimens have turned blue with silvery markings outlined in bronze!" 

The possible connection between green and bronze auratus and green and white auratus seems pretty apparent in the photographs above. Also, as you mentioned, the white in the few photographs of green and white auratus that I've seen is outlined in a bronze or copper color. I don't know if the above green and bronze auratus are from the same local as the recent imports from Panama, just thought I'd share these photos incase you hadn't seen them before.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*green & white auratus*

Got a photo from Pete Mertens of his green & bronze and it is exactly like the photos of the green and whites I got from a friend in Germany years ago, maybe he will share it in this thread. I had seen pictures of Seans frogs but they are different in both the green and the bronze coloring. Very nice looking frogs however.
Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

I have some green/bronze adults here, as Mark mentioned. The older they get, the more the bronze is fading off to a whitish color. The pictures, obviously, do the frogs no justice, but the light coloring is not wash from the flash. It really is that light. The green is much more intense in life, but you get the idea. Here is a link to some pics of the female. Also you can find some other frog pics on my friends site.
http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prs ... &adjust=-1
Pete


----------

